# Fantastic equafleece tankie keeps Sasha happy in the rain!



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

Sasha (our lovely 16 week Anzil cockapoo) loves her walks except when it's raining. She gets so cold and miserable, shivering and ends up looking just like a drowned rat! (It's amazing how little they are under all that fur!) So I had a look at different dog coats and decided on Equafleece. I phoned the lady up (because I wasn't sure which size to get with Sasha being a puppy) and she was so helpful. She advised me to get a tankie because puppies love chewing buckles and the fleece is really stretchy as she grows. So we got a lovely red tankie which she looks adorable in, but most important she stayed warm and dry under her fleece, despite the steady rain. She loved her wet walk and ran around with her tail wagging throughout! Very pleased! (The post and packaging was free and the tankie arrived the next day by first class post - sorry to sound like an advert for equafleece, just very pleased!)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect - I'm a huge fan of equafleece dog suits and I've just received a red tankini for Dot - I'll post a pic when I've taken one because she looks just as adorable as Sasha.
One thing about the equafleece is they can cause friction matts to form so I'd get into he habit of giving Sasha a quick comb through, especially around his chest area, when you've taken the fleece off.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks lovely and snuggly in it.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting as need something for Beau as she gets so cold and muddy and being blonde doesn't help. Sasha looks gorgeous in hers and red is definitely her colour


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sasha gorgeous & Looks good in red, 
I just sent ruby out in Ralph's all in one, (he had his rather cool wax barber on)
She toddled off in it quiet happily, but in the field she apparently kept falling out of it, at one point 3 legs came out and she just rolled over, lay on her back with 3 legs in the air like she'd been shot and refused to move!  
So hence it came off and she came home wet 
On my shopping list .... 1 x smaller all in one for ruby.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ruth.. it needs a bonnet to keep her head dry,but looks very nice..


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Ruth.. it needs a bonnet to keep her head dry,but looks very nice..


Molly has a slicker with a hood but if I put it on her head she won't walk she just freezes in place


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Sasha looks so cosy in her fleece! What size did u get ? They are still so small under all that fluff !
( my Harley is also an Anzil pup he is 16 wks, who r Sashas parents?) X


----------



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I have a feeling Harley is Sasha's brother! Is he the back boy? Her parents are Rosie and Chico. Her equafleece is size 18-20" and it fits with plenty of growing room. How is Harley coming on? Cheers Ruth


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, Harley is EllieMay and Fudges boy, he is blonde with apricot ears and flecks in his coat. He is a sweet boy with plenty of character. Potty training is fine some days not so on others! Sometimes he looks outside and it's almost as if he decides it's too cold/wet/dark and can't be bothered so he just pees inside, quite good with pops tho!! He weighs about 4.3kg how about Sasha? I think he is on the small side! Got a 16 inch Equafleece ( thanks for that, they r fab) x


----------



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

*Sasha*

Hi,
Oh right, yes I remember the pictures of Ellie mays litter. They were all very pretty. Sasha has grown a lot since we got her and weighed 5.6 kg at the beginning of the month when she was weighed at the vets. In fact I must weigh her again. I think Ellie May was a smaller girl than Rosie so I guess her pups may be smaller. Yes, we still have accidents, especially when it's raining outside. She hates the rain, which is why the fleece is a godsend! She's pretty quiet so we have to look for the signs that she wants to go out, but her temperament is fantastic. She's such a friendly and happy dog.


----------

